# chocolate recipe



## hounddawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there a recipe for a chocolate wine that dose not incorporate fruit or berries in it
Dawg


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 5, 2017)

Wine ... or Mead? Perhaps 2-3 lbs of honey per gallon of water and 4 oz of roasted cocoa nibs. You might add a bar of dark chocolate to the secondary and rack off after 6-8 weeks. Chocolate does not taste like candy - it tends to have a slightly bitter flavor but you might add some vanilla to emphasize the chocolate flavor. Using powdered cocoa can take ages to clear and Dutch processed chocolate will have a far more smooth flavor. Side bar: I have yet to add this to any mead or wine but you might roast some nibs and add them to a pint of vodka and use the vodka to extract the flavor (takes about a week to 10 days) and then add some of the extract to your mead. As I say, I have not yet tried this but I am planning to do so with a batch of mead I am making to which I plan on adding chestnut extract and chocolate extract.
Alternatively, if you are considering making a mead then you might make this a braggot (add grains) and the grains you might add might be chocolate malt. They have nothing to do with chocolate but as barley grains roasted to a particular level they impart great chocolate flavor notes...


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 5, 2017)

ThhAnk you, extremely enlightening , I had been ask from another, as for me I wasnt interested to begin with, now I'm dead against even trying,, lol,, man wine an mead making is to be enjoyed to me, that don't sound like fun at all, and yes yet again sir you came to my rescew,, thank you
Dawg




QUOTE=BernardSmith;637453]Wine ... or Mead? Perhaps 2-3 lbs of honey per gallon of water and 4 oz of roasted cocoa nibs. You might add a bar of dark chocolate to the secondary and rack off after 6-8 weeks. Chocolate does not taste like candy - it tends to have a slightly bitter flavor but you might add some vanilla to emphasize the chocolate flavor. Using powdered cocoa can take ages to clear and Dutch processed chocolate will have a far more smooth flavor. Side bar: I have yet to add this to any mead or wine but you might roast some nibs and add them to a pint of vodka and use the vodka to extract the flavor (takes about a week to 10 days) and then add some of the extract to your mead. As I say, I have not yet tried this but I am planning to do so with a batch of mead I am making to which I plan on adding chestnut extract and chocolate extract.
Alternatively, if you are considering making a mead then you might make this a braggot (add grains) and the grains you might add might be chocolate malt. They have nothing to do with chocolate but as barley grains roasted to a particular level they impart great chocolate flavor notes...[/QUOTE]


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 5, 2017)

Altbough I do have a chocolate cherry recipe I might try. Latter on,,
Dawg


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 6, 2017)

I think - but not certain - that for cherry you want the pie cherries (sour) rather than the cherries you get at the grocers. The table cherries are flavor thin.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2017)

Your dead on I once made Once made a six gallon batch of sweet cheerrie. To this day I only use sour cherries, so yet again suprub advice,
Thank you
Dawg









QUOTE=BernardSmith;637470]I think - but not certain - that for cherry you want the pie cherries (sour) rather than the cherries you get at the grocers. The table cherries are flavor thin.[/QUOTE]


----------

